# soft shell turtles and cichlids



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

new in the business... softshell turtles and cichlids are they compatble to live in a 40 gallon tank? thanks guys


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont think that would work very well.


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I dont think that would work very well.


 Yeah same here!


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Soft shelled turtles...eat fish...??

Generally I think they would quickly outgrow the tank and you'd soon find a dead fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

soft shell turtles will eat the fish first of all
plus they need a basking area 
and they will outgrow a 40g tank easily


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

softshells can get up to 18 inches if i remember right


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the size of the turtle depends on the species and also the sex of the turtle.
many people say they need a basking space, many others say they dont - the arguments for both sides seem pretty strong.

it is undisputable however that softshell turtles are known for biting at anything they reasonably can, and that includes fingers and cichlids, I dont think its a great plan to keep one in a 40G with cichlids, in fact many cichlids and some turtles could do with larger than 40G to themselves.

I'm gunna throw this into the reptile forum for more opinions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

I have seen photos in this forum where people with exceptionally large aquariums house smaller-sized softshell turtles with large, tough fish like Mbu Puffers.

In a 40 gallon with small to medium sized cichlids, I would guess that those fish will eventually be injured or killed. It probably depends on the size of the turtle.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

it depends the size of the turtle and of the chichlids


----------

